# Und noch ein Komplett-PC, der aber noch Euren Rat braucht.



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Community,

ich lese schon seit Tagen in diesem tollen Forum und habe schon viele nützliche Infos bekommen. Im Moment bin ich dabei (sparen und schlau machen) meinen neuen PC zu planen. Aktuell nutze ich noch ein Notebook von Acer (Aspire 8942G).
Ich habe mir das Notebook im letzten Frühjahr gekauft, weil ich bis zur Fertigstellung meines Arbeitszimmers keinen festen Platz für einen Rechner hatte. Nun kann es aber endlich losgehen.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich Ende März / Anfang April meinen neuen PC bestellen werde. (Bin noch nicht vom Selbstbau überzeugt. Hab' einfach schiss, dass ich bei den teueren Komponenten was kaputt mache.)
In erster Linie werde ich damit arbeiten. Office und Onlinebanking. Spiele aber schon seit ca. 1 Jahr ANNO 1404 und habe auch schon den ein oder anderen Shooter ausprobiert. Stehe aber mehr auf "ruhige" Games.
Meine Zeit zum zocken schätze ich mal so auf 2 Abende in der Woche mit ca. 2 - 3 Stunden Zeit. Vielleicht mal an 'nem Wochenende etwas mehr.

Ich schreibe Euch dann mal, was ich mir so im groben vorgestellt habe und wo ich noch Fragen habe!

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500k
Ist in meinen Augen vom Preis/Leistungsverhältnis die beste Wahl, wenn bald die "richtigen" Boards wieder verkauft werden.
Wie haltet ihr es mit dem Boxed-Lüfter? Lieber einen anderen verbauen? Warum eigentlich nur die boxed-CPU's kaufen und keine trays?

Graka: NVIDIA GTX 570
Und hier auch gleich die Frage: Die Karte gibt's von zig Herstellern. Worauf muss ich beim Kauf achten?

Board: ASUS P8P67 DELUXE
Das habe ich mir aufgrund der USB-3.0 Komponente ausgesucht die in die Gehäusefront eingebaut werden kann.
Darf aber auch gerne ein günstigeres Board sein, wenn es denn mittlerweile schon Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 in der Front gibt.

SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 64GB
Sollte doch als System-Partition ausreichen, oder? Mehr wäre natürlich toll, aber immer mit dem Augenmerk auf den Preis. Was haltet Ihr von der Geschwindigkeit dieser SSD?

HDD:
Habe ich absolut keine Ahnung, worauf ich achten muss. Drehzahl, Cache?
Die Größe sollte 1 TB mindestens sein. Mehr (wie bei der SSD) wenn es der Preis zulässt. Alternativ gingen ja auch zwei HDD's, oder?

Monitor:
Ausgesucht habe ich mir den Liyama E2473HDS. Wurde in der letzten c't vorgestellt. Ursprünglich hatte ich mir den E2472HD ausgesucht.
Hier aber noch eine generelle Frage: Hat die Diagonale eines Monitors zwangsläufig Auswirkungen auf die Leistungsfähigkeit der Graka? Ich möchte schon in Full HD zocken und würde ggf. auch auf einen 22'' zurückgreifen.

RAM:
Auch hier bin ich noch total ahnungslos. Es gibt tausende Hersteller und Möglichkeiten. Brauche ich 8GB, oder reichen auch 4? Macht es Sinn, beim Ram zu sparen und nur 4 GB zu verbauen?

Maus:
Würde ich die, die ich jetzt am Notebook habe nutzen. Das ist eine Logitech MX518 und da bin ich sehr zufrieden mit.

Tastatur:
Wichtig ist mir eine beleuchtete. Ansonsten habe ich keine goßen Ansprüche. Brauche eigentlich keine Sondertasten für Programme oder Spielemakros.

Gehäuse und Lüfter:
Ich schreibe die beiden Punkte mal zusammen, weil sich da das nächste Loch auftut. Wie viele Lüfter brauche ich? Wo müssen die hin? Sind die bei dem Gehäuse dabei? Hier brauche ich mal Eure Vorschläge.

Netzteil:
Wieder ein ahnungsloser Hilferuf: Ich habe hier gelesen, dass 500 Watt ausreichend sind. Ist bei einem Netzteil ein Lüfter dabei? Braucht ein Netzteil einen Lüfter? Nutzt man dazu den Gehäuselüfter? Ich hab' echt keinen Plan. Sorry.

Und noch eine Frage zum Schluss was meine Windows 7 Lizenz vom Notebook betrifft. Darf ich die auch meinem "Zweitrechner" nutzen? Ich kann ja entweder nur mit dem Notebook arbeiten, oder mit dem PC.
Oder muss ich etwa noch mal 80,- € für eine neue W7 Lizenz einplanen?

Entschuldigt diesen extrem langen Text. Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen und würde mich über Eure Ratschläge sehr freuen.
Tausend Dank,
Markus


----------



## doodlez (25. Februar 2011)

Cpu ok
Grafikkarte Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1732) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V255-039R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
SSD ist auch ok
Ram Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMV4GX3M2A1333C9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland reicht völlig
Monitor Acer LED S2 S242HLAbid, 24" (ET.FS2HE.A01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland scheint gut zu sein, mit ner 570gtx sollte genug Power da sein für nen 24 Zoll Monitor
Tastatur Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) | Geizhals.at Deutschland Die Tasten Leuchten rot denke aber gibt noch andere Tastaturen
Netzteil Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland sollte ausreichen vieleicht auch zu nem be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ATX 2.3 (E8-550W/BN156) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland greifen, man darf mich gern verbessern

Zum Gehäuse und Lüfter kann ich leider nix sagen


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2011)

Wenn du erst Ende März kaufen willst, dann lohnt sich vorher kaum eine Beratung. Es kommen ständig neue Produkte raus und andere werden billiger. Also am besten 3-4 Tage vor dem Kauf hier Nachfragen.
Weiterhin wäre ein Budget nicht schlecht zu wissen.

Für Anno und "ruhige Spiele" (Was auch immer das ist), fährst du sehr starke Hardware auf.
Eine GTX 570 ist eine High-End Grafikkarte, nur seltenst bei 24" nötig. Eine GTX 560 sollte bei 24" locker ausreichen.

Empfehlung: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC

Board:
Das Deluxe ist ein sehr gutes Board, jedoch bei Privatanwendern ohne größere Übertaktungswünsche / betrieb mehrerer Grafikkarten schlicht unnötig.
Lieber ein Gehäuse mit integriertem USB 3.0 verwenden, dann reicht auch die normale Version ASUS P8P67
Alternativ: ASRock P67 Extreme4

da zzt. alle p67-Boards einen Chipfehler haben, ist es ganz gut, dass du erst Ende März kaufen willst, bis dahin sollten neue, fehlerfreie Versionen verfügbar sein.

SSD ist OK, ggf. die 128 GB Version, da höhere Schreibgeschwindigkeit und einfach ausreichend Platz. 64 GB sind schnell voll.

HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1.000 GB - billig und gut

Monitor:  kenne ich nicht, ein Monitor hat nur dann Auswirkungen auf die Grafikkarte, wenn du 120 Hz und/oder 3D nutzen willst. sonst ist es der Grafikkarte egal, ob sie Full HD an 22" oder 24" liefert,

RAM: relativ egal. 4GB reichen i.d.R. aus. aufgrund der Speicherpreise kann man auch 8GB kaufen, DDR3-1333Mhz reichen aus.

Mouse: ok

Tastatur: geh in einen Laden und prüfe die Haptik, das Empfinden ist sehr individuell.

Gehäuse: prinzipiel brauchst du einen Luftstrom von vorn unten, nach Hinten oben. Hierfür reichen 2 Lüfter aus. Als gute und leise Lüfter haben sich die Be quiet Silent Wings-Modelle einen Namen gemacht. Auch gut: Scythe Slip Stream. Ein Coolermaster Elite 430 oder Sharkoon Nightfall sind günstige Gehäuse, allerdings ohne Front-USB 3.0.

Elegant mit USB-3.0: Lian Li PC-8NWX ; Alternative: Xigmatek Pantheon (gibt es auch ohne Sichtfenster)

Netztzeil: Kauf ein Be quiet Straight Power E8 500W oder ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 und gut ist.

Der Boxed-Kühler des I5-2500K reicht aus, um ihn zu kühlen. Möchtest du jedoch eine leise Kühlung mit ggf. Reserven zum Übertakten haben, solltest du einen anderen Kühler kaufen. Hier musst du sehen, welcher Kühler in dein Gehäuse passt. Empfehlung, wenns passt: Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B

Mit Lizenzen kenne ich mich nicht aus, habe nur einen PC.


----------



## doodlez (25. Februar 2011)

das mit den Lizenzen wird nicht gehen heist wohl ne Andere Lizenz von Windows kaufen


----------



## facehugger (25. Februar 2011)

Schließe mich den Empfehlungen von ACDSee an. Beim Gehäuse kannst du dir auch dieses anschauen:

Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Die Verarbeitung und Ausstattung sprechen für sich. Wenn dir die Lüfter zu laut sind, kann ich dir diese empfehlen:

Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gruß


----------



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

Hammer! Vielen Dank für die schnellen Infos von Euch. Bin echt beeindruckt.

Ich werde Eure Informationen sammeln und mal mit 'ner kleinen Tabelle aufbereiten.

Es muss eine Vernunftsentscheidung her. Prinzipiell möchte ich nicht mehr ausgeben als nötig. Aber ich schätze, dass ich so um die 1.200 Euro investieren muss.

Doodlez hat mir einen Acer-Monitor empfohlen. Ich selbst bin von Acer nicht so überzeugt. Kennt Ihr den Liyama E2473HDS? Spricht etwas dagegen?

Bei der GraKa möchte ich eigentlich keine Kompromisse eingehen. Denkbar, dass demnächst mal ein Rennspiel auf dem Wunschzettel steht.
Und vielleicht auch mal ein Shooter für "zwischendurch". Ich hab' Sorge, dass ich mich hinterher wieder ärgere, weil die GraKa rumzickt.

Könnt Ihr mir noch verraten, was ich unter Kabelmanagement zu verstehen habe? Das wird hier oft erwähnt, aber ich habe noch keine Erklärung dafür gefunden.

Und nochmals tausend Dank für die ganzen Tips von Euch.


----------



## tuner-andy (25. Februar 2011)

Unter Kabelmanagment versteht man die Verkabelung im Gehäuse. Die Kabel sollen möglichst so gelegt bzw auch festgemacht werden, dass sie nicht im weg sind. Die vom Netzteil hinter dem Mainboard sowie andere Kabel möglichst Platzsparend und damit genug Luft durchkommt.


----------



## doodlez (25. Februar 2011)

also zum Monitor von Iiyama scheint es Vor und Nachteile zu geben, 

Kennzeichen positiv: homogenere Ausleuchtung, mehrere Digitaleingänge, geringe Leistungsaufnahme, geringer Preis. Kennzeichen negativ: leichte Farbstiche in Grautönen, unpräzise Einstellmechanik, Rot leicht orangestichig.


aber auch nen paar User sagen der is net so toll


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr mir noch verraten, was ich unter Kabelmanagement zu verstehen habe?



Netzteil mit modularem Kabelmanagment bedeutet, dass die Anschlüsse (Kabel) vollständig (vollmodular) oder teilweise (teilmodular) abnehmbar sind. Der Vorteil ist, dass nur die Kabel im Gehäuse rumfliegen, die benötigt werden. Die meisten modularen Netzteile sind teilmodular, z.B. das Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W. Einige wenige sind vollmodular, z.B. Seasonic X-Series X-560 560W

Zum Monitor: Ich habe bis jetzt noch keinen Acer Monitor (im Budget-Bereich) gesehen, der mich überzeugt hat. Ist aber auch viel subjektives Empfinden dabei in Sachen Monitor. Deshalb im Zweifelsfall mal im Elektronikfachmarkt Deines Vertrauens "probegucken" 
Ich würde den Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" nehmen. Weiter empfehlenswerte Hersteller im Budget-Bereich wären LG oder ASUS.

Den Emfpehlungen von Facehugger und ACDSee schließ ich mich an 

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## ZeroHour (25. Februar 2011)

Also ich geb auch mal meinen Senf dazu. 
Graka fände ich die Gigabyte GTX560 OC auch deutlich mehr angebracht. 
Prozessor: Passt. Vorallem wenn du Anfang April kaufen willst.
Board: Mit den 1155/56 Boards kenn ich mich leider nicht so aus. Aber wenn du nicht übertaktest ist ein billigeres sicher besser.
RAM: Man könnte 6Gb verbauen. 4Gb reichen aktuell zwar aus, aber da du ja ne Intel CPU hast und die daher Triple-Channel unterstützt, bist du mit 6 Gb etwas zukunftssicherer. Wenn dir das Budged natürlich locker sitzt würde ich gleich 8GB kaufen, das kostet nur ein paar € mehr als 6GB^^
HDD: Die Samsung Spinpoint F3 Reihe ist recht beliebt. Vielleicht kannst du dich da ein bisschen umsehen. Habe selbst eine mit 1TB, ist schön ruhig und schnell genug.
Netzteil: Empfehlenswert sind die bereits vorschlagenen von Antec, ich werfe mal auch noch die Marke Cougar in den Raum. Die Qualität ist kaum zu übertreffen.

Zum Case: Das Midgard soll zwar sehr gut sein, hat aber kein Front USB3.0. Es kommt da natürlich auf deinen persönlichen Geschmack an. Empfehlenswert ist zum Beispiel auch das Xigmatek Pantheon. Und was die Belüftung angeht: Es kommt wieder auf deine Vorlieben zum Thema Lautstärke und Optik an. Dein gehäuse sollte allerdings mindestens 3 120mm Lüfter verbaut haben, 1er vorne Einblasend, 1er hinten absaugenden, vorzugsweise noch mind. 1er im Deckel. So entsteht ein guter Luftstrom im Gehäuse.

LG


----------



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

Den Berichten hier im Forum nach zu beurteilen bedeutet OC = overclocked, richtig?
Wie ist das denn dann bei der GTX560 OC mit der Leistung? Laut meiner einzigen Fachzeitschrift c't ist die GTX570 rund 15 % schneller als die GTX560 TI. Bezieht sich das auch auf die GTX560 OC?
Zum Vergleich mit einer GTX560TI könnte ich auch alternativ eine ATI Radeon HD5870 nehmen und dann würde ich noch 20,- Euro sparen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

OC bedeutet Overclocked, richt.
Die ATI ist veraltet, sie hat weniger Tesselationleistung als die Nvidia und ist auch langsamer als eine AMD 6950.

Es ist halt eine Frage des Budgets, wenn du dir die GTX 570 leisten kannst, dann kauf sie, wenns knapp wird, dann reicht auch die GTX 560.


----------



## ACDSee (25. Februar 2011)

Punkt 1: 
Sandy-Bringe Prozessoren unterstützen keinen Tripple-Chanel, daher 4 GB oder 8GB Ram, 6 GB also 3*2 GB macht keinen Sinn.

Punkt 2:
OC = Übertaktet = mehr Takt als das Standardmodell
Eine mormale GTX 560 hat Chiptakt: 822MHz, Speichertakt: 1000MHz, Shadertakt: 1644MHz; die Gigabyte hat Chiptakt: 900MHz, Speichertakt: 1000MHz, Shadertakt: 1800MHz ist also knapp 9% schneller. schlag 5-7% aufs Benchmarkergebnis drauf, dann sollte es in etwa passen.

Eine GTX 560 ist etwas schneller als eine HD 5870 und dabei knapp 10% sparsamer. Dazu neuer und preislich nahezu identisch. Der Aufpreis zur GTX 570 lohnt in meinen Augen erst wenn du über 120 Hz nachdenkst, Ich würde zzt. die GTX 560 favorisieren. Dazu kommt, dass das Gigabyte-Modell sehr sehr leise ist.

Was nützt dir 15% mehr Leistung, wenn du dafür erstens 50% mehr zahlst und zweitens diese Mehrleistung nicht siehst (70 FPS statt 60 FPS) aber täglich durch mehr Stromverbruch bezahlst?


----------



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

Klingt einleuchtend. Danke! Hast mich überzeugt.
Was meinst Du mit 120 Hz? Ist das für die 3D Thematik wichtig?


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, für 3D musst du 120Hz Monitore haben. Derzeit haben die meisten Monitore noch 60Hz und sind daher nicht dafür geeignet.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2011)

und z.B. diese Brille:  nVIDIA GeForce 3D Vision Kit


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2011)

Psst, es gibt auch nicht 120Hz-3D Monitore von Zalman
Monitore/TFT 16:9/16:10 Sonstige, 3D-Monitor | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

OK. Ich muss an dieser Stelle mal betonen, dass ich kein Millionär bin...   
Ich möchte zwar auch keiner werden, aber ich glaube, dass die 3D Zeit bei mir noch lange warten kann.
Schließlich hält sich meine Freizeit zum zocken in definierten Grenzen von ca. 5-6 Stunden pro Woche und zum Filme schauen werde ich mir definitiv keine zweite Brille aufsetzen. 
Den Rest der Zeit verbringe ich zwar auch überwiegend am Rechner, aber leider beruflich. Aber vielen Dank für Eure Erklärung.

Wo ich bei dem Thema schon bin. Ich nutze den PC auch zum arbeiten und der nächste "Elektroladen meines Vertrauens" ist relativ weit weg. (Ca. 30 km)
Mir würde von Euch schon eine Aussage reichen, ob die Tastatur auch geeignet ist um mal ein bis zwei Stunden am PC zu "arbeiten". Oder aufgrund Ihres Gamerdesigns eher nicht!?!


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Februar 2011)

Die Tastatur ist auch zum Arbeiten gut geeignet. Du kannst die Makro Tasten auch für Word usw. programmieren.


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2011)

Denke mal, dass das kein Problem ist mit der auch zu arbeiten. Ist ja ne normale Tastatur nur halt mit Zusatzfunktionen. Wobei ich seit Jahren geschwungene Tastaturen verwende, ist aber Geschmacks- und Gewöhnungssache.


----------



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

Super! Danke!

2 Themen (Gehäuse und Optisches Laufwerk) muss ich noch vorbereiten um Euch nicht wieder mit langen Texten zu quälen.

Hätte jetzt noch die Frage nach dem Netzteil.
Die folgenden 4 Netzteile tauchen hier immer wieder im Forum auf.
Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3	         ca. 77,00 € 
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3	 ca. 60,00 € 
be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ATX 2.3	                 ca. 85,00 € 
be quiet! Straight Power E8 500W ATX 2.3	                 ca. 77,00 € 

Gibt es irgend einen Grund, nicht das Günstigste von denen zu nehmen? Sind die "be quiet" so, wie Ihr Name schon sagt? Lohnt die geringe Mehrinvestition dann, um gleich auf die 550 W - Variante zu gehen?


Und zum Schluss noch die Frage nach dem Board. Hier kommen nun 2 zur Auswahl die preislich identisch sind.
Asus P8P67	                 ca. 130,00 € 
ASRock P67 Extreme 4	 ca. 130,00 € 
Kann mir jemand erklären, ob es da große Unterschiede gibt? Ich werde aus den technischen Beschreibungen bei den meisten Onlinehändlern nicht 100%ig schlau.
Kennt Ihr vielleicht eine Seite, wo das für "Halbprofis" auch verständlich erklärt ist?

Oh man, sorry, dass ich hier so viele Fagen stelle. Ohne Euch wäre ich echt aufgeschmissen.
Tausend Dank,
Markus


----------



## doodlez (25. Februar 2011)

ACDSee schrieb:


> Was nützt dir 15% mehr Leistung, wenn du dafür erstens 50% mehr zahlst und zweitens diese Mehrleistung nicht siehst (70 FPS statt 60 FPS) aber täglich durch mehr Stromverbruch bezahlst?




würde nur zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt so sein er wird aber in 2-3 Jahren die Mehrleistung sehen können wenn der Pc älter ist, klar kann man da auch neu kaufen, aber vieleicht hat er das nicht das Geld dazu


----------



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mir beide GraKas notiert. Je nachdem, was Budget Ende März hergibt, werde ich eine Entscheidung treffen.
Ich habe mir auch 2 SSD's notiert, mit einem Preisunterschied von 100,- Euronen. Vielleicht nehme ich dann auch die kleinere SSD und dafür dann die GTX570. Abwarten!


----------



## dirikus (25. Februar 2011)

Ich glaube mein Beitrag und der von doodles haben sich überschnitten...
...damit es nicht untergeht kopiere ich meine Fragen nochmal nach unten.

Nicht meckern...

Super! Danke!

2 Themen (Gehäuse und Optisches Laufwerk) muss ich noch vorbereiten um Euch nicht wieder mit langen Texten zu quälen.

Hätte jetzt noch die Frage nach dem Netzteil.
Die folgenden 4 Netzteile tauchen hier immer wieder im Forum auf.
Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 ca. 77,00 €
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ca. 60,00 €
be quiet! Straight Power E8 550W ATX 2.3 ca. 85,00 €
be quiet! Straight Power E8 500W ATX 2.3 ca. 77,00 €

Gibt es irgend einen Grund, nicht das Günstigste von denen zu nehmen? Sind die "be quiet" so, wie Ihr Name schon sagt? Lohnt die geringe Mehrinvestition dann, um gleich auf die 550 W - Variante zu gehen?


Und zum Schluss noch die Frage nach dem Board. Hier kommen nun 2 zur Auswahl die preislich identisch sind.
Asus P8P67 ca. 130,00 €
ASRock P67 Extreme 4 ca. 130,00 €
Kann mir jemand erklären, ob es da große Unterschiede gibt? Ich werde aus den technischen Beschreibungen bei den meisten Onlinehändlern nicht 100%ig schlau.
Kennt Ihr vielleicht eine Seite, wo das für "Halbprofis" auch verständlich erklärt ist?

Oh man, sorry, dass ich hier so viele Fagen stelle. Ohne Euch wäre ich echt aufgeschmissen.
Tausend Dank,
Markus


----------



## Softy (25. Februar 2011)

Alle Netzteile sind empfehlenswert und qualitativ hochwertig. Die be Quiets sind minimal effizienter und leiser unter Last. Wobei Du auch die Antecs wahrscheinlich nie aus dem PC raushören wirst. Das Antec TP NEW 550 bietet zusätzlich modulares Kabelmanagment.

Die Hauptunterschiede zwischen dem Asus P8P67 und dem Asrock Extreme sind: das Extreme4 bietet 2x8 lanes, was aber nur interessant ist, wenn man 2 Grafikkarten installieren will. Außerdem ist es besser ausgestattet mit einem USB3-Front-Panel.
edit: Mit dem P8P67 ist außerdem kein SLI (2 Nvidia-Grafikkarten gleichzeitig) möglich. 

Softy


----------



## dirikus (26. Februar 2011)

> Die Hauptunterschiede zwischen dem Asus P8P67 und dem Asrock Extreme sind: das Extreme4 bietet 2x8 lanes, was aber nur interessant ist, wenn man 2 Grafikkarten installieren will. Außerdem ist es besser ausgestattet mit einem USB3-Front-Panel.
> edit: Mit dem P8P67 ist außerdem kein SLI (2 Nvidia-Grafikkarten gleichzeitig) möglich.


OK. 2 Grafikkarten werden sehr wahrscheinlich nie für mich in Frage kommen.
USB-Front-Panel? Bedeutet das, dass ich bei einer Gehäusefront mit USB 3.0 - Anschluss, nur das Asrock aber nicht das ASUS anschließen kann?



> Das Antec TP NEW 550 bietet zusätzlich modulares Kabelmanagment.


OK. Wenn es auf ein schlichtes Gehäuse ohne Sichtfenster hinausläuft, ist Kabelmanagement dann nicht überflüssig?


Und zum Schluss nochmal eine Frage zu den Grakas. Ich habe noch den ein oder anderen Foreneintrag hier gelesen und mir ist aufgefallen, dass besonders den Gelegenheitsgamern GraKas der GTX4XX Serie respektive der HD48XX Serie empfohlen werden.
Ich selbst würde mich auch als Gelegenheitsgamer bezeichnen. Möchte aber definitiv mit hohen Details in Full HD zocken. Ich habe keine Ahnung, ob ANNO 1404 (derzeit mein Lieblingsspiel) einen geringeren grafischen Anspruch hat als Shooter.
Mit Civilization habe ich auch schon geliebäugelt. Brauche ich für solche Games überhaupt eine GTX570 oder alternativ die GTX560 OC? Oder würden dafür sogar o.g. Karten ausreichen?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ein USB3-Panel sieht so aus:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dafür brauchst Du einen passenden Front-Einschub (haben die meisten Gehäuse) oder einen 5,25" zu 3,5" Konverter.

Dann kannst Du Dir ein Gehäuse mit Front USB3.0 sparen. Finde ich eh momentan nicht so prickelnd, denn das ist einfach ein Kabel, das vom hinteren externen USB3-Anschluss durchs Gehäuse nach vorn verlegt wird 

Kabelmanagment finde ich praktisch, weil weniger Kabel im Gehäuse rumliegen. Besser für den Airflow und für die Optik. Aber geht auch gut ohne 

Wie oft Du zockst ist ja eher nebensächlich, wenn Dein Anspruch FullHD in hohen Einstellungen ist. Da würde ich Dir schon ein GTX560 empfehlen. 

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (26. Februar 2011)

Softy Du bist ja so nett! Tausend Dank. Die anderen sind natürlich auch gemeint. Echt super von Euch.
Ich werde mir jetzt noch ein Gehäuse aussuchen und dann stelle ich mal meine Zusammenstellung hier ein.

Bis dahin vielleicht noch eine Frage zu einem optischen Laufwerk.
Aktuell habe ich keine BluRays. Sollte es irgendwann mal dazu kommen, könnte ich die über mein Notebook abspielen / streamen etc.
Sollte ich trotzdem in meinem neuen Rechner zumindest einen BluRay-Leser einbauen? Ist davon auszugehen, dass zukünftige Games eher auf BluRays verkauft werden, weil mehr Daten darauf passen?
Oder reicht ein simpler DVD-Brenner? Habt Ihr da eine Empfehlung für mich? Ich brenne äußerst selten. Light-Scribe und so nette Spielereien brauche ich also nicht.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn Dein Notebook ein BluRay Laufwerk hat, kannst Du es an Deinen Monitor / Fernseher anschließen und BluRays gucken.

Wo der Trend hingeht, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen, aber hier mal Empfehlungen^^:

DVD-Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20 (Retail) ~60 Hat gut in der PCGH 02/2011 abgeschnitten.

Softy


----------



## m3ntozz911 (26. Februar 2011)

also wenn du das Asus p8p6 pro holst hast du auch frontpanel ubs 3.0  also aufjedenfall war dass bei meinem so 
und ich finde das bios von asus besser aber ich denke dass ist nachrangig


----------



## dirikus (26. Februar 2011)

Bei dem Board werde ich wohl beim ASRock P67 Extreme 4 bleiben.
Und was die Wahl des Laufwerks betrifft wird es die günstige Variante mit dem LG DVD-Brenner.

Bei den Gehäusen fällt mir die Wahl sehr schwer. Könnt Ihr mir da vielleicht noch mal helfen?
Verbaut werden soll:
Das 3,5'' USB 3.0 Panel
1 Festplatte
1 SSD
1 DVD-Brenner
ggf. 1 Kartenleser... Habt Ihr da noch einen Tip für mich, worauf ich achten sollte?
Für die Zukunft vielleicht noch einen Blu Ray Player bw. Brenner und ggf. auch eine zweite Festplatte.
Lüfter sollten dabei sein. Wenn es zum Preis passt. Ansonsten brauche ich auch hier Euren Rat welche Lüfter ihren Zweck gut erfüllen.
Ein bisschen was für die Optik wäre auch ganz nett. Ich denke da an Seitenfenster und irgendeine Form von Lüfter- / Innenraumbeleuchtung.
Aber wirklich nur wenn das verglichen zu einem schlichten Gehäuse den Preis nicht um mehr als 30,- Euro in die Höhe treibt.
An der Gehäusefront und oder Deckel sollte mindestens 1 USB und ein eSata Anschluss vorhanden sein.

Ich freue mich schon richtig, bald die Komponenten zusammen zu stellen und mal zu sehen, was unterm Strich dabei raus kommt.

Tausend Dank für Eure Hilfe,
Markus


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein USB3-Panel sieht so aus:
> 
> ...


 
Das ist das aber auch, wo also ist der Vorteil?
Beide musst du durchs Gehäuse nach hinten zum Anschluss legen.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist das aber auch, wo also ist der Vorteil?
> Beide musst du durchs Gehäuse nach hinten zum Anschluss legen.


 
Was ist was aber auch? Das Frontpanel schließt Du doch am internen USB3-Port an


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Und das Brett hat interne USB 3 Ports?


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Das Extreme4? jo, wie sollte man sonst die USB3-Front Bay anschließen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das Brett hat interne USB 3 Ports?


 
Da er das Asrock P67 extreme 4 hat, JA


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Haben alle Asrock Boards das so oder nur das Extreme4?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Haben alle Asrock Boards das so oder nur das Extreme4?


 
Bei Sandy nicht nur Asrocks, aber die waren so ziemlich die ersten,die es hatten!


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Wer bietet denn noch das mit dem Panel an?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer bietet denn noch das mit dem Panel an?


 
Bei Sandy haben mittlerweile fast alle intern USB 3.0, sonst gibts das nur bei Asrock
Ob die jetzt ein Panel mitliefern, weiß ich nicht


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. Februar 2011)

Darum ging es ja, denn Gehäuse bringen nur die Verlängerung zu den hinteren Ports.
Aber nach der Cebit kommen ja neue Gehäuse, dann werden sicher auch endlich mal welche dabei sein, die intern angeschlossen werden.


----------



## Softy (26. Februar 2011)

Hi,

das USB3-Panel haben im Lieferumfang: Asrock Extreme4, Extreme6 und das ASUS P8P67 Deluxe. Obs noch weitere gibt weiß ich nicht.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Das Asrock Fatality nicht?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Asrock Fatality nicht?


Sollte es auch haben


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

Das Maximus IV Extreme sollte es auch haben 

Gibt's überhaupt schon nen entsprechenden Standard für interne USB3-Ports? Denn wenn nicht dürften Gehäuse, die diesen nutzen noch etwas auf sich warten lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ist der USB 3 Standard nicht klar gegliedert?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ist der USB 3 Standard nicht klar gegliedert?


 
Müsste eigentlich, aber ich würde jetzt nicht drauf setzen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

Würde ich aber behaupten. Andererseits hieß es damals, dass USB 3 Lichtleiter haben wird, davon sind sie auch wieder abgekommen.


----------



## dirikus (27. Februar 2011)

Interessant, was ich hier noch alles lernen kann...
...aber meine letzte Frage ist leider untergegangen.   

Ich kopiere dann einfach nochmal meine Ratlosigkeit bezüglich eines Gehäuses, ja?

Bei den Gehäusen fällt mir die Wahl sehr schwer. Könnt Ihr mir da vielleicht noch mal helfen?
Verbaut werden soll:
Das 3,5'' USB 3.0 Panel
1 Festplatte
1 SSD
1 DVD-Brenner
ggf. 1 Kartenleser... Habt Ihr da noch einen Tip für mich, worauf ich achten sollte?
Für die Zukunft vielleicht noch einen Blu Ray Player bw. Brenner und ggf. auch eine zweite Festplatte.
Lüfter sollten dabei sein. Wenn es zum Preis passt. Ansonsten brauche ich auch hier Euren Rat welche Lüfter ihren Zweck gut erfüllen.
Ein bisschen was für die Optik wäre auch ganz nett. Ich denke da an Seitenfenster und irgendeine Form von Lüfter- / Innenraumbeleuchtung.
Aber wirklich nur wenn das verglichen zu einem schlichten Gehäuse den Preis nicht um mehr als 30,- Euro in die Höhe treibt.
An der Gehäusefront und oder Deckel sollte mindestens 1 USB und ein eSata Anschluss vorhanden sein.

Ich freue mich schon richtig, bald die Komponenten zusammen zu stellen und mal zu sehen, was unterm Strich dabei raus kommt.

Tausend Dank für Eure Hilfe,
Markus


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Cardreader würde ich einen Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern nehmen. Den habe ich selbst und der liest so ziemlich alles und das ziemlich schnell. 

Dann bräuchtest Du ein Gehäuse mit 2x 3.5" Fronteinschub, oder einen Lian Li MF-515B schwarz, Einbaurahmen

Für ein Gehäuse mit Sichtfenster wäre ein stylischerer Kühler nicht verkehrt^^, z.B. die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B oder ein Zalman CNPS9900 MAX blau bzw. Zalman CNPS9900 MAX rot

Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, evtl. ein Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster. Bei diesem würde ich allerdings die Serienlüfter tauschen, da sie nicht die leisesten sind, z.B. 2x Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm. alternativ mit blauen LEDs: Enermax Twister Everest 120, oder roten: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm
Oder günstiger ein Cooler Master Elite 430, allerdings ohne eSATA, da bräuchtest Du keinen Einbaurahmen.

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (27. Februar 2011)

OK here we go!

Das Cooler Master Elite 430 ist notiert. eSATA habe ich ja am Board und nutze es nur für meine externe 2TB Platte zwecks Datensicherung. Also einmal im Monat am Rechner hinten ein Kabel einstöpseln ist dann auch nicht so wild. Die anderen Gehäuse werden mir zu teuer.
Da ist (wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe) auch schon ein Lüfter in der Front verbaut. Mit einem komme ich natürlich nicht aus, oder? Sollte ich den Originalen dann trotzdem lassen und zum Beispiel den Enermax Twister Everest noch einmal dazu bestellen für die obere Rückseite?
Oder am besten gleich 2 Enermax Twister Everest und den Originalen aus der Front verbannen? Wie viele Lüfter wären denn wirklich sinnvoll um den PC möglichst leise zu halten?

Auf den Prozessor kommt dann der EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B.

Und Softys Vorschlag mit dem Cardreader ist auch abgehakt. Der wird bestellt.

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips,
Markus


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,

der Lüfter soll recht leise sein im Coolermaster 430. Empfehlenswert wäre noch ein Lüfter hinten. Das reicht dann für den Normalbetrieb völlig aus.
Wenn Du stark übertakten willst oder der PC in der Nähe einer Wärmequelle steht, könnte man noch über 2 weitere Lüfter nachdenken. Dann einen unten und einen oben, den Seitenlüfter würde ich nicht nehmen, der ist eher nachteilig für den Airflow.

Softy


----------



## dirikus (27. Februar 2011)

OK. Also sollte für die normalen Übertaktungsfunktionen vom Core i5-2500k zwei Lüfter reichen!?!
Und auch der Mix (vorne original / hinten Enermax Twister Everest) stellt keine Probleme dar!?!

Dann liege ich jetzt mit meiner "Kompromisskonfiguration" bei ca. 1.200,- Euro.
Die "Ohne-Kompromisse-Konfiguration" liegt bei ca. 1.340,- Euro.
Hauptunterschied ist dabei die GraKa. Hierzu noch eine Frage an Euch.

Sollte ich die "High-End-Konfiguration" bezahlen können, welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen?
Die Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom oder die
MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 570?
Preislich sind die beiden identisch.

Bei der SSD habe ich einen Gesamtkompromiss gemacht. Hier steht definitiv die OCZ Vertex 2 90GB, 3.5", SATA II.
Hatte bisher (zwecks einfachen Backups) immer den Benutzerordner von der Systempartition getrennt. Das macht aber nun keinen Sinn mehr.
Was nutzt mir der Vorteil einer SSD bei den Ladezeiten von Games, wenn die Spielstände brav im Benutzerordner auf der HDD liegen!  Also müssen halt 90 GB her.

Ich meine, ich hätte hier im Forum auch mal eine Anleitung für Geizhals gefunden...
...finde sie aber nun nicht mehr. Ihr wisst bestimmt, wo ich die finden kann, oder?

Tausend Dank. ist echt lieb von Euch.
Markus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Februar 2011)

Ich würde bei der Graka schauen, welche beim Händler günstiger ist, beide tun sich jetzt nicht sehr viel, das sind nur Nuancen!


----------



## m3ntozz911 (27. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> das USB3-Panel haben im Lieferumfang: Asrock Extreme4, Extreme6 und das ASUS P8P67 Deluxe. Obs noch weitere gibt weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Greetzz --- Softy




das asus p8p67 pro hat auch ein usb3-panel im lieferumfang dabei

lg


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> OK. Also sollte für die normalen Übertaktungsfunktionen vom Core i5-2500k zwei Lüfter reichen!?!
> Und auch der Mix (vorne original / hinten Enermax Twister Everest) stellt keine Probleme dar!?!



Jo, das passt so, gibt keine Probleme 



dirikus schrieb:


> Sollte ich die "High-End-Konfiguration" bezahlen können, welche Grafikkarte würdet ihr mir eher empfehlen?
> Die Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom oder die
> MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 570?
> Preislich sind die beiden identisch.



Ich würde die Phantom nehmen, aber wie HansvonWurst schon sagt, ist Geschmackssache.



dirikus schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich hätte hier im Forum auch mal eine Anleitung für Geizhals gefunden...
> ...finde sie aber nun nicht mehr. Ihr wisst bestimmt, wo ich die finden kann, oder?



Schau mal hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...fuer-intel-amd.html#Kleines Howto zu Geizhals

Gruß --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (27. Februar 2011)

Ich kann gar nicht oft genug DANKE sagen.

Könnt Ihr mir bei den Boards nochmal auf die Sprünge helfen? Worauf kommt es da eigentlich genau an?
Das der Sockel für den Prozessor passen sollte ist mir klar. Aber wie zum Teufel wisst Ihr, dass zum Beispiel bei dem ASUS P8P67 PRO ebenfalls ein USB 3.0 Front Panel dabei ist?
Ich habe mehrere Händlerseiten durchgeschaut, aber keine Infos dazu gefunden. Wäre das Board denn eine Alternative zum ursprünglich geplanten ASRock P67 Extreme 4? Beim ASUS ist sogar Bluetooth mit an Bord.

Und dann helft mir doch bitte mal mit den Anschlusstechniken auf den Boards.
Wie viele PCIe Steckplätze brauche ich eigentlich? Einen für die Grafikkarte? Ich habe das mit den 16, 8/8, elektrisch auch noch nicht verstanden. Was kann sonst noch an den PCIe angeschlossen werden?
Und bei SATA gibt es auch 2 Varianten. SATA3 und SATA2 stimmts? Was wird an den SATA-Anschlüssen denn angeschlossen? Festplatte? SSD? DVD-Laufwerk?
Die beiden o.g. Boards haben glaube ich nur 2 SATA3 Schnittstellen. Was sollte ich denn an den "schnelleren" Schnittstellen anschließen?

Danke,
Markus

Was mit noch einfällt. Ich brauche noch eine WLAN-Möglichkeit. Habe hier 'nen Fritz-Stick rumliegen. Wäre der geeignet oder sollte ich besser eine WLAN-Karte einbauen?


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

Also laut Asus Homepage ist beim P8P67 Pro KEIN Frontpanel mit dabei. Daher vor der Bestellung mal beim Händler oder bei Asus rückversichern lassen.

An PCIe x16 schließt Du die Grafikkarte(n) an. Dann gibts noch PCIE x4 und x1. Da kommen z.B. Soundkarten oder Erweiterungs- und Controllerkarten (z.B. USB3 oder Firewire etc.) rein.

Die 16 bzw. 2x8 lanes sind die Anbindung der Grafikkarte, je mehr lanes, desto höher die Datentranferrate, also desto besser. 16 lanes ist optimal. 2x8 macht aber bei 2 Grakas auch nur ein paar % Performanceeinbußen aus

An SATA 3 schließt Du Geräte wie z.B. schnelle SSD's (z.B. Crucial Real SSD) an. Da SATA 3 aber voll abwärtskompatibel ist, kannst Du da auch alle SATA2 Geräte (Festplatte, DVD etc.) anschließen.

Der WLAN-Stick sollte gut ausreichen.

Greetzz --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (27. Februar 2011)

Danke Softy! Das war wieder mal sehr hilfreich.

Bei den SSD's schwanke ich nun wieder zwischen Crucial und OCZ. Da gehen die Meinungen hier im Forum ganz schön auseinander.
Hinzu kommt, dass die Crucial nur die (mir zu kleine Version) mit 64 GB herstellt oder das (teuere) Flaggschiff mit 128 GB. Ansich wären die 90 GB der OCZ im idealen Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.
Kennt Ihr kaufentscheidende Unterschiede zwischen den beiden SSD's?
Habe mir vorhin mal den SSD-Guide durchgelesen. Müssen SSD's zwangsläufig partitioniert werden? Wenn ja, würde mich das WARUM interessieren.
Und wie sieht's aus mit den "20%" freier Kapazität? Das erschließt sich mir auch nicht so richtig.

Geetinx,
Markus


----------



## Softy (27. Februar 2011)

Hi, 

Die Crucial liest noch schneller als die Vertex2, schreibt aber (v.a. in der 64GB Version) langsamer. Als System-/Spieleplatte ist jedoch die Lesegeschwindigkeit relevanter. Mit der 90GB Vertex 2 machst Du imo nichts falsch. Die gibt es in 2,5" und 3,5". Im Moment ist die im 3,5" Format günstiger: OCZ Vertex 2 90GB, 3.5", SATA II.

Eine SSD muss partitioniert werden, damit sie formatiert werden kann  

Bei älteren SSD's sollte man ca. 20% freien Platz lassen, damit die SSD nicht an Geschwindigkeit verliert. Die SSD's mit SandForce-Controller kannst Du aber schon weit mehr als 80% vollmachen, bevor die Leistung einbricht.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Habe mir vorhin mal den SSD-Guide durchgelesen. Müssen SSD's zwangsläufig partitioniert werden? Wenn ja, würde mich das WARUM interessieren.
> Und wie sieht's aus mit den "20%" freier Kapazität? Das erschließt sich mir auch nicht so richtig.


 
Partitioniert nicht unbedingt, lohnt halt nicht bei so kleinen Platten.
Du formatierst sie als ganzes mit NTFS und gut.
In meiner Signatur ist ein Link, das kannst du dir ja mal durchlesen.


----------



## dirikus (28. Februar 2011)

Danke. Habe ich durchgelesen, bin aber nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, ob eine SSD nun partitioniert werden muss oder nicht.

Wenn es denn wirklich erforderlich wäre, wie sollte ich die Partitionen am sinnvollsten verteilen? Brauche ich nur eine "Pseudo-Partition" um (wie Softy schrieb) die Partitionen zu formatieren?
Oder sollte ich dann vielleicht eine Windows-Partition erstellen und vielleicht eine Programm-Partition?
Wie groß sollte die Windows-Partition ausfallen? Habe mal bei mir geschaut und da ist nur der Windows-Ordner aktuell 19,3 GB groß. Kommt das dann mit Reserve für Updates und 20 % auf 25 GB hin?
Der Programm-Ordner ist im Moment 17 GB groß. Wird sich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr großartig ändern. Also auch hier mit Reserve und 20 % dann ebenfalls 25 GB bzw. den Rest der SSD?
Ein Brocken ist noch im Ordner Programmdata zu finden. Nutze Pinnacle zur Videobearbeitung und der Studio 14-Ordner ist auch mal eben 9 GB groß.

Und wäre es sinnvoll eine SSD mit SATA3 anstelle von SATA2 zu nehmen? Hätte ich dadurch Geschwindigkeitsvorteile?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

Hi,

Vorteil einer Partitionierung ist u.a., dass Du bei Bedarf die System-Partition formatieren und Windows neu aufsetzen kannst, ohne dass die Daten der anderen Partition verloren gehen.

25-30GB sollten nur für Windows ausreichen, der Rest dann für die 2. Partition.

Die SATA3 Crucial RealSSD's lesen noch schneller als SATA2-SSD's, speziell die 64GBVersion der Crucial schreibt aber recht langsam. Was für eine Systemplatte aber nicht so relevant ist.

Softy


----------



## dirikus (28. Februar 2011)

Also ist das Partitionieren nicht zwangsläufig notwendig, ja?
Die meisten Daten liegen sowieso auf der HDD. Ich werde auf der SSD nur das OS und die Games installieren.
Und nach einer OS Neuinstallation werden die Games doch sehr wahrscheinlich auch neu installiert werden müssen, oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Also ist das Partitionieren nicht zwangsläufig notwendig, ja?



Nein, ist nicht notwendig.



dirikus schrieb:


> Und nach einer OS Neuinstallation werden die Games doch sehr wahrscheinlich auch neu installiert werden müssen, oder nicht?



Die meisten schon, aber ist ja kein Act. Und die Savegames kannst Du ja vorher auf die andere Platte ziehen.

Softy


----------



## dirikus (28. Februar 2011)

Danke Softy! Dann sieht meine Zusammenstellung jetzt ohne Board so aus:

Cooler Master Elite 430
Enermax Twister Everest 120x120x25mm für die Rückseite
Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B
GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333)
Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Phantom, 1280MB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern
Crucial RealSSD C300 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II
LG Electronics GH22NS50, SATA, schwarz, bulk
Logitech G15 Gaming Keyboard Refresh, PS/2 & USB, DE
Logitech MX518 Refresh ist bereits vorhanden
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24"

Macht unterm Strich ohne Board 1.230,- Euro ohne Versand.
Sparpotential sehe ich nur bei der GraKa (könnte ggf. in eine GTX560 OC geändert werden) und bei der SSD (könnte ggf. auf die 64 GB Variante wechseln).

Wie seht Ihr die Kofiguration? Achso als Board wird sehr wahrscheinlich das ASRock Extreme 4 zum Einsatz kommen.
Brauche ich noch etwas zusätzlich? Kabel? Einbaurahmen (für die SSD)? Schrauben?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

Sieht alles sehr gut aus  

Falls Du das Asrock Extreme4 nimmst, ist beim USB3.0 Frontpanel ein 2,5"-Rack dabei, in dem die SSD montiert werden kann.

Du bräuchtest dann nur noch ein HDMI-Kabel, denn der BX2450 hat nur 2x HDMI und 1xVGA Eingänge.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> 25-30GB sollten nur für Windows ausreichen, der Rest dann für die 2. Partition.


 
Das würde ich nicht machen, schon deshalb, weil der lokale temporäre Ordner im User Verzeichnis gerne für irgendwelche Aktionen benutzt wird, z.B. entpacken, zwischenspeichern, usw.
The Force Unleashed kopiert z.B. das gesamte Game (immerhin 16GB) von dem Installationsordner da rein, während es das Update durchführt. Ist die C: zu klein, wird abgebrochen und das wars dann.
Daher, unter 60GB würde ich nicht gehen und wenn die SSD 90 oder 120GB groß ist, dann eben die gesamten 90/120GB für C benutzen, also nicht partitionieren, sondern komplett formatieren.
Große HDDs kann man natürlich partitionieren.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

Machen würde ich es auch nicht so, ist wohl falsch rübergekommen. 

Sent from Guttenberg using copy&paste


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Machen würde ich es auch nicht so, ist wohl falsch rübergekommen.
> 
> Sent from Guttenberg using copy&paste


 
Trotzdem würde ich das nicht machen, schon deshalb, weil der lokale temporäre Ordner im User Verzeichnis gerne für irgendwelche Aktionen benutzt wird, z.B. entpacken, zwischenspeichern, usw.
The Force Unleashed kopiert z.B. das gesamte Game (immerhin 16GB) von dem Installationsordner da rein, während es das Update durchführt. Ist die C: zu klein, wird abgebrochen und das wars dann.
Daher, unter 60GB würde ich nicht gehen und wenn die SSD 90 oder 120GB groß ist, dann eben die gesamten 90/120GB für C benutzen, also nicht partitionieren, sondern komplett formatieren.
Große HDDs kann man natürlich partitionieren.

Sent from Uni Buyreuth using Plagiat


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde ich das nicht machen, schon deshalb, weil der lokale temporäre Ordner im User Verzeichnis gerne für irgendwelche Aktionen benutzt wird, z.B. entpacken, zwischenspeichern, usw.
> The Force Unleashed kopiert z.B. das gesamte Game (immerhin 16GB) von dem Installationsordner da rein, während es das Update durchführt. Ist die C: zu klein, wird abgebrochen und das wars dann.
> Daher, unter 60GB würde ich nicht gehen und wenn die SSD 90 oder 120GB groß ist, dann eben die gesamten 90/120GB für C benutzen, also nicht partitionieren, sondern komplett formatieren.
> Große HDDs kann man natürlich partitionieren.
> ...



Machen würde ich es auch nicht so, ist wohl falsch rübergekommen  
Meine SSD besteht ja auch nur aus einer Partition 

Sent from Wissenschaftlicher Dienst of the Bundestag using Ghostwriter


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Meine SSD besteht ja auch nur aus einer Partition



Daher, unter 60GB würde ich nicht gehen und wenn die SSD 90 oder 120GB groß ist, dann eben die gesamten 90/120GB für C benutzen, also nicht partitionieren, sondern komplett formatieren.
Große HDDs kann man natürlich partitionieren.

Sent from Dissertation using copysystem


----------



## dirikus (28. Februar 2011)

> Falls Du das Asrock Extreme4 nimmst, ist beim USB3.0 Frontpanel ein 2,5"-Rack dabei, in dem die SSD montiert werden kann.



Wieso das so ist, muss ich jetzt aber nicht verstehen, oder? Wie hängt denn ein 2,5'''-Rack mit einem 3,5'' USB3.0-Frontpanel zusammen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Hängt gar nicht zusammen, aber Asrock weiß, dass viele Leute sich eine SSD kaufen und meist eben eine 2,5 Zoll SSD und ohne einen Adapter kannst du die nicht verbauen.


----------



## dirikus (28. Februar 2011)

Die sind aber nett bei ASRock...
...gibt's denn schon irgendwelche Infos, wann mit den ersten Boards der Rev. 3 zu rechnen ist?

Als (teuerere) Alternative käme bei mir noch das ASUS P8P67 DELUXE in Frage. Und das soll ab dem 10. März bei dem ein oder anderen Händler verfügbar sein.
Sehe ich doch richtig, dass es von ASUS das günstigste Board mit einem USB 3.0 Front-Panel ist, oder?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Die sind aber nett bei ASRock...



Das stimmt allerdings, denn darüber hinaus gewährt Asrock 1 Jahr Garantieverlängerung, bei Kauf eines Mainboards bis 30. Juni: ASRock Brand New P67/H67 B3 Stepping Chipset Motherboard Is Ready To Go  Asrock soll schon mit der Auslieferung der ersten fehlerfreien Bretter begonnen haben.

@quanti
Auch eine 128GB SSD sollte also nicht in mehrere Partitionen geteilt werden? 

Sent from Verteidigungsministerium using Schleudersitz


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch eine 128GB SSD sollte also nicht in mehrere Partitionen geteilt werden?


 
Ich würds nicht machen, ich hab immer 100GiB für C!


----------



## dirikus (28. Februar 2011)

Jetzt mal 'ne ganz blöde Frage...
...vielleicht...

Brauche ich zum zusammenbauen ein Armband zum Potentialausgleich? Die Komponenten sind ja nicht die billigsten und da möchte ich ungerne was zerschießen.
Wie haltet Ihr das wenn Ihr 'nen Rechner zusammenschraubt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Februar 2011)

Ich packe höchstens einmal an die Heizung und gut is!
Wenns geht nur am Rand oder den Kühlern anfassen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch eine 128GB SSD sollte also nicht in mehrere Partitionen geteilt werden?


 
Wozu?
Klar kannst du eine zweite Partition machen, aber eben wozu?
Du hast, wenn du einen SSD hast, sicher noch eine HDD als Datengrab drin und die eventuell partitioniert.
Wieso also noch die SSD partitionieren, weil du es können könntest?


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Brauche ich zum zusammenbauen ein Armband zum Potentialausgleich? Die Komponenten sind ja nicht die billigsten und da möchte ich ungerne was zerschießen.
> Wie haltet Ihr das wenn Ihr 'nen Rechner zusammenschraubt?



Einmal kurz ans MEtall vom Heizkörper fassen und dann auf dem Rückweg nicht unbedingt mit Wollsocken über den Teppich schlurfen. Und gut is 

@quanti
Das war nur eine scherzhafte Frage, um das kleine copy&paste- und Sent from Karl-Theodor using Googleberg-Spielchen am Leben zu halten  Aber nu BTT


----------



## dirikus (28. Februar 2011)

Danke Jungs. Und weiter geht's. Wenn man so lange auf ein Board warten muss...   

Bei dem Monitor Samsung SyncMaster P2450 gibt es zwei Modelle!?!
War mal bei Amazon und wollte in den Kundenrezensionen lesen. Da habe ich den hier entdeckt. Der Standfuß sieht etwas stabiler aus.
Ist 'n bisschen günstiger als der in meiner Auswahl. Bin mir aber über den Unterschied nicht sicher. Hat der keine LED-Technik? Ist der Monitor trotzdem zu empfehlen oder eher nicht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Februar 2011)

Ob LED oder nicht, ist erst mal egal, LCD Monitore mit TN Panel sind das alle. LED *können *den Kontrast verbessern, *müssen *es aber nicht.


----------



## Softy (28. Februar 2011)

Hi,

der P2450 hat keine LED-Technik und ist halt schon etwas angestaubt, aber kein schlechter Monitor. Dennoch würde ich den B2430L, oder mit LED den BX2450 nehmen. LED ist halt stromsparender.

Softy


----------



## dirikus (2. März 2011)

Moin Männer, gestern war mal Planungspause. 

Eine definitiv letzte Frage hab' ich noch zum Monitor. Speziell Softy empfiehlt den BX2450 in einigen Threads. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Du Dich (wie mit den ganzen anderen Sachen auch) sehr gut damit auskennst.
Und bevor ich was falsches bestelle frage ich lieber nochmal nach: Der Unterschied zwischen dem BX2450 und dem BX2450L sind abgesehen von knapp 10,- € lediglich der Rahmen, ja?
Der L ist schwarz matt und der "ohne L" ist glänzend, ja? Ich war gestern mal im Elektrofachmarkt (25 km entfernt) und die haben weniger als nix in der Ausstellung...
Also mal die Frage an Euch: Ist es wie mit allen anderen Geräten auch? Glänzend sieht toller aus, ist aber besch... sauber zu halten?

Ich frage, weil ich sowohl die Tastatur als auch den Monitor bei Amazon bestellen werde. Dann habe ich die schon mal da, wenn ich auch auf das Board noch warten muss.
Der umgekehrte Fall wäre schlimmer. Alles da, nur der Monitor fehlt.


----------



## Softy (2. März 2011)

So weit ich weiß, ist der einzige Unterschied zwischen den beiden Monitoren die Größe (23,6" bzw. 24"): Compare Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L and Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 Computer Monitors / Comparisons / LCD Monitors catalogue

Den Unterschied von ~1cm in der Diagonale merkst Du wahrscheinlich nie im Leben, daher würde ich den "kleineren" nehmen.

Softy


----------



## dirikus (3. März 2011)

Kurze Info: Habe gestern alles bestellt (bis auf das Board) die Preise waren gegen 18.00 verhältnismäßig gering.
Ist ja ein ständiges Auf und Ab bei den Onlineshops. In Summe lag ich knapp 60 Euro unter dem Betrag der vor 2 Tagen bei Geizhals rausgespuckt wurde. *freu*

Also fehlt nur noch das Board. Sollte das ASRock P67 Extreme 4 werden. Alternativ das (teurere) ASUS P8P67 DELUXE. Beide kamen in die Wahl aufgrund des mitgelieferten USB 3.0 Front-Panel.

Jetzt habe ich heute das hier gefunden.

Wäre das in Kombination mit einem verfügbaren 1155er Brett mit zwei internen USB 3.0 Anschlüssen zum Beispiel diesem hier eine Alternative?
Oder passt das Board nicht zu meiner kompletten Zusammenstellung? Gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen dem ASRock P67 Extreme 4 und dem ASUS P8P67?

OK. Das geplate ASRock liegt bei ca. 130,- €. Die von mir gewählte Kombo aus Board mit USB 3.0 Front Panel käme dann auf 158,- €. Und dazu noch doppelte Versandkosten.


----------



## Softy (3. März 2011)

Hi,

das Silverstone Panel kannst Du nicht an die internen USB-Anschlüsse anschließen, die müssen hinten an die externen USB-Anschlüsse. Ist also nur ein besseres Verlängerungskabel.


----------



## dirikus (3. März 2011)

Also doch abwarten, was? Gibt's denn schon Neuigkeiten von ASRock, wann in Deutschland die ersten Händler wieder liefern können?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. März 2011)

Keine Ahnung, da musst du beim Händler nachfragen.


----------



## therealbastard (3. März 2011)

So wie ich das sehe konntest Du ja bereits hier alle Tipps bekommen...Ich bin den Thread mal durchgegangen...so weit so gut und alles doch in bester Ordnung...

...beim Board würde ich einfach abwarten...so schwer das auch fallen mag und eigentlich die absolute Hölle ist ;o)...
...allerdings kommen neben den bereits bekannten verdächtigen Mainboards mit B3 auch Einige "Neue Kandidaten", bei Gigabyte zum Beispiel, die vorher noch nicht erhältlich waren.
...das AsRock ist auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl, stand auch bei mir in der Liste der Kandidaten. Das Rennen hat dann aber MSI gemacht, die ich Dir vielleicht auch nochmal ans Herz legen würde.
...zumindest einmal einen Blick darauf werfen, preislich bewegst Du dich da auch nicht all zu weit weg...


----------



## dirikus (4. März 2011)

Ja, das ist echt sch... Heute kommen sämtliche Bauteile an, nur das Mainboard fehlt.
MSI hat aber auch keine Bretter mit USB-3.0 Front-Panel, oder?

Habe mir noch ein paar Threads durchgelesen, wie man einen PC zusammen baut.
Brauche ich für meine Konfiguration noch Wärmeleitpaste? Oder ist das bei dem Alpenföhn Nordwand Rev. B nicht nötig?


----------



## Softy (4. März 2011)

Hi,

soweit ich weiß, gibts die Frontpanels nur bei Asrock und Asus. Da bleibt nur ärgerliches Warten, meine Kristallkugel sagt  7-10 Tage 

WLP ist bei der Nordwand mit dabei.


----------



## dirikus (4. März 2011)

Bis dahin habe ich dann auch die Steuererklärung zurück und kann es mir leisten...


----------



## dirikus (6. März 2011)

Sehe ich das richtig, dass das ASUS P8P67 DELUXE dezeit nur bei einem Händler verfügbar ist und der mal eben schlappe 30,- Euro teurer ist, als der günstigste Anbieter?
U N G L A U B L I C H

Ach und dann noch eine Frage:
Sollte das ASRock P67 Extreme 4 wirklich erst sehr viel später verfügbar werden und das ASUS bald für 190,- Euro bei Mindfactory zu haben sein, dann brauche ich für die SSD noch einen Adapter von 3,5 '' auf 2,5 ''.
(So wie das bei ASUS aussieht, kann deren USB 3.0 Front Panel keine SSD's aufnehmen.) Kann ich hier jeden Adapter nehmen? Zum Beispiel diesen hier? Oder muss ich da was spezielles beachten?

Meinen Monitor schicke ich morgen übrigens wieder zurück. Hatte ein nervendes fiepen bei einer speziellen Excel-Datei und andere User aus dem Forum konnten das nicht besätigen.
Und damit nicht genug: Die Logitech G15 geht morgen auch wieder zurück. Die Beleuchtung ist gruselig. An manchen Tasten nur zur Hälfte ausgefüllt. Und das Klickverhalten spricht mich auch nicht wirklich an.
Hat noch jemand einen Tip für mich? Beleuchtete Tastatur, kabelgebunden bis max. 50,- Euro? Was haltet Ihr von Microsofts Sidewinder X4?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

Das Asrock ist gut, eine Sidewinder auch


----------



## Softy (6. März 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Kann ich hier jeden Adapter nehmen? Zum Beispiel diesen hier? Oder muss ich da was spezielles beachten?



Bei manchen Gehäusen kannst Du eine 2,5" SSD im Festplattenkäfig ohne Adapter verschrauben. Welches Gehäuse hast Du jetzt gewählt? Ich scroll so ungern zurück^^.

Softy


----------



## dirikus (6. März 2011)

Danke für die Sidewinder Info! Hauptsache die Tasten sind nicht ganz so "lang" wie bei der G15 und die Beleuchtung ist besser.

Beim ASRock ist das Problem, dass die noch nicht einmal gelistet sind. Und wenn das noch lange dauert würde ich wahrscheinlich auch auf das ASUS zurückgreifen.
Kostet (wenn die Preise so bleiben) ca. 60 Euro mehr. Mir geht es um den Adapter für die SSD. Bei ASRock ist der quasi im USB 3.0 Panel integriert. Beim ASUS nicht!
Muss ich hier was beachten, oder kann ich jeden x-beliebigen Adapter nehmen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

Man kann jeden beliebigen Adapter nehmen, der zwischen den entprechenden Größen funktioniert
Eine Sidewinder ist schon was schönes (Sidewinder-Tasta FTW)


----------



## dirikus (6. März 2011)

Als Gehäuse kommt das Cooler Master Elite zum Einsatz.


----------



## Softy (6. März 2011)

Soweit ich weiß, bräuchtest Du da einen entsprechenden Adapter

Softy


----------



## dirikus (7. März 2011)

Habt Ihr einen Tip für mich, welchen Adapter ich da nehmen kann? Ich finde nur Adapter in der Preisklasse ab 15,- Euro. Das kann es doch wohl nicht sein, oder?

Habe mir heute mal mein Gehäuse angeschaut und schon mal eine Frage, bevor ich mit dem Zusammenbau anfange.
Hinter der Frontabdeckung befinden sich ja die 5,25 '' Schächte. Die Blenden in der Frontabdeckung lassen sich prima ausbauen, aber dahinter ist recht stabiles Gehäuseblech.
Muss ich das herausbrechen? Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, ob es da eine Möglichkeit der Demontage gibt, so dass ich das später wieder rückgängig machen kann.

Vielen Dank schon jetzt.
Markus


----------



## Softy (7. März 2011)

Hier gibt es eine Lösung für 1,22€ 

Kingston SSD DriveCarrier 2.5" auf 3.5"

Das Blech musst Du i.d.R. rausbrechen, da gibts keine Möglichkeit, das rückgängig zu machen.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (7. März 2011)

Danke Softy


----------



## dirikus (8. März 2011)

Jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Frage:

Ich habe vorhin mal die Festplatte, die SSD, den DVD-Brenner und den Cardreader ausgepackt.
Abgesehen vom Cardreader sind nirgends Kabel dabei. Den Strom bekommen sie ja (abgesehen vom Cardreader) vom Netzteil.
Aber mit welchen Kabeln schließe ich sie denn am Mainboard an? Sind die im Lieferumfang des Mainboards enthalten?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Hi,

sowohl Festplatte, SSD als auch Brenner schließt Du über Sata Kabel an, die im Lieferumfang des Mainboards dabei sind (beim Asrock P67 Extreme 4 Stück, und beim P8P67 Deluxe 6 Stück). Passt also alles 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (8. März 2011)

Na Gott sei Dank. Aber warum steht das in keiner Artikelbeschreibung bei den Onlineshops? Ist das Allgemeinwissen?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Dass für Otto-Normalverbraucher genügend Sata-Kabel dabei sind, ist mir bekannt . Die genaue Zahl der Kabel habe ich von der jeweiligen Homepage abgeschrieben 

Dort gibt es auch die aktuellen Treiber usw (die ich denen auf der mitgelieferten CD vorziehen würde). Kannst Dich ja schon mal bisschen dort umschauen: KLICK und KLACK

Softy


----------



## dirikus (8. März 2011)

OK, da musst Du glaube ich mal ganz vorne anfangen. Was genau meinst Du mit Treiber?
Muss ich nicht zuerst den Rechner einrichten (Windows installieren) damit ich online an die Treiber komme?
Und welche Treiber sind nötig / sinnvoll? Mein Englisch ist jetzt eher auf kfm. getrimmt. Eher weniger auf techn.!

Die folgenden Downloads habe ich bei ASUS gefunden. Was bedeuten die denn?

Qualified Vendor List  (2) ???

BIOS (5) [BIOS History] ???

BIOS-Utilities (1) ???

Chipset (1) ???

AUDIO (1) OK! Nötig?

LAN (2) OK! Nötig?

USB (1) OK! Nötig?

Utilities (6) Zubehör?

SATA (3) ???

BlueTooth (2) OK! Nötig?

Manual (4) Handbuch?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Qualified Vendor List  (2) ??? <--- Liste von RAM, HDD usw. die ASUS auf diesem Board getestet hat. Falls Deine Komponenten dort nicht gelistet sind, heißt das daher nicht, dass sie nicht komatibel sind
> 
> BIOS (5) [BIOS History] ??? <--- Die BIOS-Updates chronologisch geordnet (oben das neueste)
> 
> ...



So würde ich es machen. Außerdem den neuesten Graka-Treiber, dann müsste alles passen 

Softy


----------



## dirikus (8. März 2011)

OK. Soviel zur Theorie. Vielen Dank Softy.
Und wie mache ich das in der Praxis? Ich kann ja mit dem Rechner erst in's Netz und die Treiber / Updates installieren wenn ich ihn halbwegs eingerichtet habe, oder?
Ist das der Weg? Erst zusammenbauen, dann einrichten und dann updaten?
Sollte ich alle Bios-Updates der Reihe nach installieren, oder reicht das aktuellste?

Und noch eine Frage zur GraKa: Ich nutze jetzt seit über einem Jahr die ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5850 in meinem Notebook. Bisher habe ich noch nie einen neuen Treiber dafür gefunden. Ist das bei PC's anders als bei Notebooks?


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Ich würde es so machen: Rechner zusammenbauen -> Windows installieren -> falls notwendig LAN- und Ethernettreiber von CD installieren -> auf den Herstellerseiten die Treiber runterladen (v.a. Chipsatz- und Grafikkartentreiber) -> Im Gerätemanager schauen, ob noch weitere Treiber notwendig sind.

Zum BIOS/UEFI: Ein BIOS-Update sollte i.d.R. nur gemacht werden, wenn Probleme auftreten (Instabilitäten, Bluescreens etc.) Wenn ein Board frisch rauskommt, ist es oft so, dass relativ schnell Updates erscheinen, die häufige Fehler beheben (google mal nach "On Off Bug Asus" oder so ) und die Systemstabililtät verbessern, denn alle Hersteller stehen unter Zeitdruck und geben dann schon mal ein nicht ausgereiftes BIOS raus. Wenn ein Board dann längere Zeit auf dem Markt ist, werden durch ein BIOS Update normalerweise nur noch sehr exotische Fehler behoben, oder auch manches verschlimmbessert (wie bei meinem Asus^^)
Wenn Du noch nie ein BIOS Update gemacht hast, solltest Du vorher mindestens ein How-to lesen, oder es erst mal von jemand machen lassen, der Ahnung hat. Denn ein Murks, oder auch ein Stromausfall während des Flashvorgangs kann das Board unbrauchbar machen! Du brauchst jeweils nur das aktuellste BIOS aufspielen, und nicht der Reihe nach.

Graka Treiber gibts hier für nvidia TICK (und hier für Deine Mobility Radeon HD TOCK)

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (8. März 2011)

Ach man ist das schön, jemanden zu haben, der einem helfen kann...
...bringt aber auch die Gefahr mit sich, mit weiteren Fragen konfrontiert zu werden. 

Ich lese mir grade das Handbuch vom Board durch. Da steht bei den internen Anschlüssen:
4 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s-Anschlüsse (2 x grau; 2 x marineblau)
4 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s-Anschlüsse (blau)

Weiter darüber habe ich was über die Chipsätze und Controller gelesen:
*Intel P67 Express Chipsatz*
2 x SATA 6.0 Gb/s-Anschlüsse (grau)
4 x SATA 3.0 Gb/s-Anschlüsse (blau)

Darunter stehen dann Angaben über die Controller für die SATA-Anschlüsse mit dem Vermerk: Diese SATA-Anschlüsse sind für Festplattenlaufwerke bestimmt. ATAPI-Geräte werden nicht unterstützt.
Was sind denn ATAPI-Geräte? Die SSD und die Spinpoint sollten m.M.n. an die beiden marineblauen SATA 6.0 Anschlüsse, oder? Und das DVD-Laufwerk kann nicht an einen der grauen SATA 6.0 Anschlüsse?

Sorry, aber ich hier echt ein absoluter Beginner...


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Hi,

lieber 2x fragen, bevor nachher der Rechner brennt 

ATAPI ist ein älterer Anschluss *gugge du* , den Du nicht mehr brauchst, da alle Deine Komponenten an SATA angeschlossen werden.

Da Du kein SATA3-Gerät hast, ist es Banane was Du wo anschließt. Insgesamt hast Du 8 SATA Anschlüsse, davon 2xSATA3 und 4xSATA2 mit Intel Controller und 2xSATA3 mit Marvel-Controller.
SATA3 ist voll abwärtskompatibel.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (8. März 2011)

Nicht ganz...
...die SSD ist ein SATA6.0 Gerät. Aber ist ja auch wumpe. Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.


----------



## Softy (8. März 2011)

Oh, Du hast ja die Crucial, ich dachte es wär die Corsair F90. Falscher Thread 

Die Crucial dann logischerweise an die grauen oder marineblauen 

Bei eventuellen Unklarheiten bei der Windows Installation hat quantenslipstream ein sehr schönes How-to geschnitzt 

Softy


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Mein Board ist heute angekommen und der Aufbau geht los...

Eine Frage zu den Lüftern habe ich noch:

Wie erkenne ich die Einbaurichtung? Da wäre der Enermax Everest und der Nordwand Alpenföhn. Beide kann ich in zwei Richungen einbauen.
Der Enermax soll die Luft (hinten oben) aus dem Gehäuse befördern.
Muss die offene Seite an die Gehäusewand, oder in den Innenraum zeigen?
Der Alpenföhn hat sogar 4 Einbaumöglichkeiten. Sollte der Ventilator zur Gehäuserückseite oder zur 5,25 '' Schachtseite eingebaut werden?
Und auch hier wieder die Frage: Die komplett offene Seite auf die Kühlrippen gerichtet, oder davon weg?

Vielen Dank an Euch für Eure Hilfe.
Markus


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

Der CPU-Kühler sollte in Richtung eines Gehäuselüfters blasen!
Auf den Lüftern steht normalerweise am Rahmen ein kleiner Pfeil, um zu sehen, wohin sie blasen!


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Danke! Aber Pfeile? Ich finde keine.

Der Aufbau scheint aber immer identisch. Eine Seite des Lüfters ist offen, die andere mit Querstreben versehen.
Soll denn der Ventilater des Alpenföhns auf die Kühlrippen blasen, oder die warme Luft davon absaugen?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2011)

Schließ einfach mal den Lüfter an und halte ein Taschentuch o.ä. hin, dann siehst Du wohin der Lüfter bläst 

Der Lüfter der Nordwand soll auf die Kühlrippen blasen.

Softy


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Ich hab's mir fast gedacht. War heute nachmittag mit meiner Kleinen unterwegs und nun geht es weiter.

Noch eine (hoffentlich letzte) Frage zum CPU-Lüfter:
Direkt am Ventilator ist ein 2-poliges Kabel. Mit in der Verpackung war noch ein "Multi-Connector".
Reicht es, wenn ich das Kabel vom Ventilator am Board auf den CPU-FAN Stecker stecke? Oder brauche ich den Multi-Connector um den Ventilator am Netzteil anzuschließen?
Ist aus der Anleitung leider nicht zu entnehmen.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2011)

Hi,

den Lüfter solltest Du ganz normal am Mainboard anschließen, und nicht über den Multikonnektor am Netzteil.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Danke! Braucht die SSD eigentlich noch eine Stromversorgung oder reichte der SATA6-Anschluss?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

Wenn neben den Sata- Anschluss noch was für den Strom da ist, solltest du es benutzen!


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Also der Anschluss sieht aus wie der SATA-Anschluss nur breiter. Ich glaube mit Strom komme ich da nicht weiter!?!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

Doch, das sollte dann ein SATA-Stromstecker sein! Schau mal beim Netzteil nach, ob einer passt!


----------



## Softy (9. März 2011)

Die SSD braucht 1x Sata und 1x Stromanschluss


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Danke Euch. Die Platte und das DVD-Laufwerk dann bestimmt auch, was?

So und gleich kotze ich! Wie zum Teufel bekomme ich den Alpenföhnventilator mit diesen labberigen Gummibefestigungen über den Kühlkörper geschoben? Ich ox jetzt schon fast 'ne halbe Stunde damit rum.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Jep, heute ist Sata Standard, niemand kauft mehr IDE Geräte neu.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Danke Euch. Die Platte und das DVD-Laufwerk dann bestimmt auch, was?


 
Ohne Strom wirds schwer die zum laufen zu bringen...


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Bin jetzt beim Strom angekommen...

Das Netzteil wird unten montiert. Muss der Propeller dann auch nach unten? Quasi zum Luft ansaugen? Oder muss er nach oben?


----------



## Softy (9. März 2011)

Hat beides Vor- und Nachteile. 

Lüfter nach oben: wärmere Luft wird aus dem Gehäuse gesaugt, aber der Lüfter muss schneller drehen für die gleiche Kühlleistung, es wird weniger Staub eingesaugt. 
Bei Lüfter nach unten drehen sich Vor- und Nachteile um. In diesem Fall ist ein Staubfilter sehr empfehlenswert.

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. März 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ohne Strom wirds schwer die zum laufen zu bringen...


 
Ein Hamsterkäfig als PC Gehäuse wäre doch mal ein genialer Casemod, inklusive Laufrad für den Strom.


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Danke Softy. Eine letzte Frage noch:

Den 24-poligen Stecker und den 8-poligen habe ich im Mainboard untergebracht.
Dann hat die GTX 2 x 6-polige Anschlüsse. Sind dafür die 6+2 und 4 -poligen Stecker vom Netzteil gedacht? Auf dem 4-poligen steht ATX. Ich wüsste aber nicht, wo ich sonst unterbringen soll.


----------



## Softy (9. März 2011)

Jup, an die GTX schließt Du beide 6-poligen Anschlüsse vom Netzteil an.


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

Wie geil... es läuft! UNBESCHREIBLICH! Mein erster selbst gebauter PC.
Nun wollte ich mir mal das Bios vornehmen und was ist: Die Tastatur wird nicht erkannt. Und nun?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Wie geil... es läuft! UNBESCHREIBLICH! Mein erster selbst gebauter PC.
> Nun wollte ich mir mal das Bios vornehmen und was ist: Die Tastatur wird nicht erkannt. Und nun?


 
Andere Tasta ausprobieren oder anderen Anschluss/Port!


----------



## dirikus (9. März 2011)

OK. Dann werde ich morgen mal die lieben Nachbarn fragen, ob jemand zufällig noch 'ne PS2 Tastatur hat. Das klappt schon.
Für heute ist auch langsam Schluss. Meine Kleine macht gegen 6 Uhr wieder die Augen auf. Sie ist im Moment krank, so dass ich morgen erst wieder abends weiter machen kann.

Tausend Dank an Euch für die ganze Hilfestellung. Ohne Euch hätte ich das nicht geschafft. Ich geh' jetzt noch 'n Pils trinken. Bis morgen!


----------



## dirikus (10. März 2011)

So Männer, da bin ich wieder. Mit einem frisch installierten Windows 7.

Ich habe übringens auch diesen On-Off-On-Bug auf dem Board. Wie sieht's aus mit einem Bios-Update? Das ist nicht so ganz ohne, was?
Ich frage lieber nach, bevor ich Treiber und alles weitere installiere. Nicht dass ich das hinterher nochmal machen muss. Ist eine Windows Installation danach erneut nötig?


----------



## Softy (10. März 2011)

Asus bietet ein Flashtool (EZ Flash) im BIOS an. Musst Du vorher mal im Handbuch nachlesen. Windows musst Du danach nicht nochmal installieren.

Viel Glück


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Schau mal auf der Asus Seite nach, welches Bios das neueste für dein Board ist, das ziehst du dir und entpackst die ROM Datei auf einen Stick. Dann gehst du ins Bios und dort auf die EZ Flash Funktion, neues Bios vom Stick auswählen und flashen, einfach warten, bis er fertig ist, dann neu starten, mit F1 oder ENTF ins Bios gehen (steht dann im Post) und das Bios wieder so einstellen, wie du es haben willst. Windows wird dann geladen, sobald du ausm Bios rasu bist.


----------



## dirikus (10. März 2011)

Bug behoben, BIOS aktuell! Super. Das macht schon fast Spaß...

Die Treiber sind m.M.n. auch alle installiert, aber in der Systemsteuerung finde ich noch 2 Einträge an denen ich nicht weiterkomme.
1. PCI-Kommunikationscontroller (einfach)    => jemand 'ne Idee, was das ist?
2. Unbekanntest Gerät Port_#0007.HUB_#0004    => mehr kann ich Euch leider nicht liefern. (oder etwa doch?)


----------



## Softy (10. März 2011)

Du könntest mal DriverEasy installieren. Hab damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Oder Du postest alle installierten Komponenten oder Geräte 

Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2011)

Schon mal über die Windows Updates gesucht?


----------



## dirikus (11. März 2011)

Mal ein anderes Thema...
...bin mir nicht sicher, ob das schon mal diskutiert wurde. Gefunden habe ich leider nix.

Nachdem nun Windows inklusive aller Treiber frisch installiert und konfiguriert ist (inkl. SSD-Optionen wie Trim an, Prefatch, Superfatch, auto Defrag aus etc.) könnte ich mich an die Anwenderprogramme begeben.
Ich habe nun zum ersten Mal gesehen, wie viel Arbeit darin steckt, alles erstmal zu installieren und jeder von uns kennt reichlich Gründe für eine Neuinstallation des OS.   

Gibt es Werkzeuge mit denen ich quasi ein komplettes Image des Systems erstellen kann um bei einer späteren Neuinstallation weniger Arbeit zu haben?
Macht es Sinn, das Image vor oder nach der Installation der Anwendungen zu erstellen?


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Du könntest die Festplatte spiegeln, und somit ein komplettes Image der Festplatte erstellen. KA obs da eine Freeware gibt, google mal nach "festplatte spiegeln freeware" oder so.

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

dirikus schrieb:


> Gibt es Werkzeuge mit denen ich quasi ein komplettes Image des Systems erstellen kann um bei einer späteren Neuinstallation weniger Arbeit zu haben?
> Macht es Sinn, das Image vor oder nach der Installation der Anwendungen zu erstellen?


 
Jep, Acronis True Image ist ein geiles Programm. Du installierst das System fertig, bis alles läuft und alles perfekt ist und dann machst du mit True Image ein Back up der gesamten Windows Partition.
Das kannst du dann wieder einspielen, wenn du das OS schrottest oder zuviel Müll drauf hast.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Das kostet aber 50 Eier


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. März 2011)

Du kannst die Demo Version nehmen und dir da eine bootfähige CD brennen, mit der kann man dann die Partition sichern und wieder einspielen.
Du kannst dann halt nicht auf die Daten ans ich zugreifen, aber das macht ja nichts.


----------



## Softy (11. März 2011)

Freeware habe ich diese gefunden: SyncBack Freeware oder DriveImage XML Backup Software

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (13. März 2011)

Sorry, hat ein bisschen länger gedauert. Vielen Dank für Eure Tips.

Die Acronis Lösung hört sich sehr gut an. Ich hab's nur leider nicht ganz verstanden.
Muss ich von der Testversion eine bootfähige CD erstellen um dann damit das Systemlaufwerk zu spiegeln?
Oder muss ich das gespiegelte Systemlaufwerk dann auf eine Bootfähige CD kopieren?
Hier bin ich absoluter Neuling was das angeht. Könnt Ihr das etwas genauer erklären?

Ansonsten wollte ich mal kurz ein paar Infos zu meinem System schreiben.
Der Bootvorgang dauert 47 Sekunden. Ist der Wert OK?
Der "Windows-Leistungsindex" ist 7,6. Der Prozessor (i5-2500k) ist der Schuldige mit 7,6. Der Ram kommt dann auf 7,7. Grafik, Grafik Spiele und die SSD kommen auf 7,9.

Gibt's noch andere interessante Zahlen, die man wissen sollte? Und wenn ja, wie komme ich daran?
Gibt's für mich als Neuling noch einfache Tuningmethoden um z.B. den Prozessor ein bisschen mehr zu pushen? Oder ist das gar nicht nötig?


----------



## Softy (13. März 2011)

Hi,

die optimalen Einstellungen für die SSD kannst Du z.B. mit dem SSD Tweaker (Freeware-Version) automatisch vornehmen lassen.

den Windows-Leistungsindex kannst Du vergessen, ist ziemlicher Schwachsinn. Da gibts bessere Vergleichsmöglichkeiten bzw. Benchmarks, z.B. 3dmark 11, 3dmark vantage oder Unigine Heaven. Schau mal hier rein: Benchmarks

Ich denke nicht, dass es notwendig ist, den i5-2500k zu übertakten, aber Spaß kann es schon machen  Dazu solltest Du Dich aber ein paar Stunden in die Materie einlesen, es gibt da gute How-To's. Und am Anfang vllt. ohne Anhebung der CPU-Spannung   Dann ist die Gefahr, dass Du was schrottest ziemlich gering 

Grüße --- Softy


----------



## dirikus (14. März 2011)

Danke Softy. Ein erster Test mit AS SSD Benchmark lieferte mir folgendes Ergebnis. Sind die Werte OK?

Und dann nochmal die Frage an die Gemeinschaft:
Die Acronis Lösung hört sich sehr gut an. Ich hab's nur leider nicht ganz verstanden.
Muss ich von der Testversion eine bootfähige CD erstellen um dann damit das Systemlaufwerk zu spiegeln?
Oder muss ich das gespiegelte Systemlaufwerk dann auf eine Bootfähige CD kopieren?
Hier bin ich absoluter Neuling was das angeht. Könnt Ihr das etwas genauer erklären?


----------

